# A refuge for the abused



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

This isn't directly related to social anxiety, but I think it's still helpful.

It's called Sanctuary. It's basically like a chatroom, except it has places and even fun things, and even a bulletin board.

You can connect to it through telnet, by going to: 
telnet://sanctuary.spundreams.net:3333

Or by connecting through a mud client. I recommend something simple like Mud Magic @ http://www.mudmagic.com/mud-client/ or Dragonsong @ http://lolindrath.com/dragonsong/

Here is the website for Sanctuary:
http://www.sanctuaryinc.org/home.shtml

Any questions, post them here opcorn


----------



## butterfly888 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

*smile*!


----------

